

Django Dynamic Fixture - inerte
http://code.google.com/p/django-dynamic-fixture/

======
paulocheque
It creates instances of models.Model objects for testing purposes. For
example, instead to use static data in a fixture.yaml file (terrible idea),
use the dynamic-fixture to do that.

There are other tools that do that
(<http://djangopackages.com/grids/g/fixtures>), but I think django-dynamic-
fixture is the more complete tool, check it out and compare
(<http://code.google.com/p/django-dynamic-fixture>). bye

------
paulocheque
Version 1.2.1 released. Documentation updated, including comparison with other
tools. <http://code.google.com/p/django-dynamic-fixture>

------
diogobaeder
Still a bit raw (since it's a new, as I see), but already does an amazing job!
Congratulations!

------
samuel1604
What does it do? I am not sure I understand what dynamic fixtures mean

------
canassa
Great job! I will definitely be using this.

